# 1990 F250



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone know much about a 1990 F250 HD with the 7.3 international diesel? Im going to look at one and just wanted to know if there were any issues with this year of truck to look out for


----------



## Red Bank (Apr 28, 2019)

Not a speed demon but does good for what it is. Make sure injector return lines have been replaced, usually any hard start issues are a result of leaking return lines. See if injection pump has been replaced, if original it won’t be long before it needs one. Also after the wait to start light goes off if you hear a fast clicking sound usually means a glow plug is bad. Plan on replacing those and use only motorcraft.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

It would have to be stupid cheap to have one of those. They were not very dependable, and had no power as compaired to a 99-02 7.3 which have no power compaired to current diesels.

I would say they were less reliable than a 99-02 7.3 also.

I honestly wouldn't give more than 1500-2500 for one unless it was some sort of decked out 4x4 model that was just cherry.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Had one, engine was wore out at 60,000 miles, replaced under warranty and failed again at 135,000 miles. Loved it but no power and expensive to keep running


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Red Bank definitely hit the high spots. There are also far better starters available for them now and lots of people like converting to an electric lift pump.

Yes, they have "no power" but it just depends on what you want to do with it. Adding a turbo would make a huge difference if it doesn't already have one.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Ok thanks for the info. It would be used to pull a cattle trailer and too haul tractors or equipment if needed. Guy is having a new injector pump put on it now. It is 135000 miles on it and body is in good shape. Wants a good bit for it but finding a used diesel in decent shape with low miles for a reasonable price is hard around me. Probably go look at it and keep looking for others.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

fball1208 said:


> Ok thanks for the info. It would be used to pull a cattle trailer and too haul tractors or equipment if needed. Guy is having a new injector pump put on it now. It is 135000 miles on it and body is in good shape. Wants a good bit for it but finding a used diesel in decent shape with low miles for a reasonable price is hard around me. Probably go look at it and keep looking for others.


Find out where the "new" pump is coming from. Many that can be found online are merely resealed garbage.

You may be disappointed in its towing ability if you aren't on flat ground. Guess it depends how big of tractors and cattle you're pulling though. Is it a manual or auto?


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

It’s a manual. It’s at a diesel shop in town right now. Our biggest tractor is a ih706d and cattle usually 8000lbs worth at a time. Although it’s not flat around here that’s for sure.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

I wouldn't buy it if I were you. 
Find yourself somthing newer.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

One of the few trucks my Suzuki Samurai could walk all over with 62 hp. No power, I would not get one for towing. Winter starting terrible. Friend had two, a 6.9 and a 7.3. Lots of time at the diesel shop for both. The 94 or whatever year the power stroke introduced were a huge improvement.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

You're going to find a lot of people who suggest you shouldn't buy it, and maybe they're right, but here are a few reasons why maybe they're wrong.

You can do pretty much any service to the truck yourself, with only basic tools. It's about as easy as working on any indirect injected tractor of the past.

The purchase price is probably significantly lower than even a 95-97 powerstroke, and yet with $1500 or less in mods the idi should be able to pull with a stock 01 powerstroke, making about 225 whp. (Still not impressive by current standards but functional power)

A full set of good injectors is in the ballpark of $400 compared to far more for a psd. (and it's already going to have a replacement injection pump but a good one of those is about $800)

They will start in the winter if everything is working right. Maybe you'd need glow plugs (only buy oem or self regulating ac delco), a controller, a newer gear reduction starter, or a fuel return kit to prevent air intrusion.

It just depends if you want to do all of your own service and if the truck can be purchased for the right price. There are some people who are really fanatical about these. I'm not on of them, but I am pragmatic about them, and therefore I have one. I had a 95 psd before I had my 94 idi. Just depends on what presents itself to you.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Definitely going to look at it. Going to see how functional it is and if i want to take the time for mods to it. Issue thats presenting itself currently is the price they want for it $6000 which seems quite high from the ones ive looked at. Good points are the body and low mileage. Going to see who exactly did the work as there is a good place and well another one close to town. Probably run it down to my mechanic have him take a quick look over it then go from there. Few other trucks are popping up now just alot are HIGH mileage. I have the time to wait for the right deal at this point so.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I don’t know your areas pricing but it would have to be an f350 Drw with dump body in really good shape to sell for that up here.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

slowzuki said:


> I don't know your areas pricing but it would have to be an f350 Drw with dump body in really good shape to sell for that up here.


That would be upwards of 12k with average of 300,000 miles


----------



## Red Bank (Apr 28, 2019)

8350HiTech said:


> You're going to find a lot of people who suggest you shouldn't buy it, and maybe they're right, but here are a few reasons why maybe they're wrong.
> 
> You can do pretty much any service to the truck yourself, with only basic tools. It's about as easy as working on any indirect injected tractor of the past.
> 
> ...


 Yeah what he said!! Also the biggest power gain I found without finding a Banks turbo kit for it is to put a true 3" dual exhaust with flow master mufflers. Do not straight pipe it, find an exhaust guy that likes a challenge and also run a crossover between the pipes about 12" from the mufflers input. You can turn the pump up too bit I wouldn't recommend that if you are pulling with the truck.


----------



## Tightwad (May 29, 2016)

I'll go against the grain here, but the 6.9/7.3 IDI's were some of my favorite trucks - owned 4 or 5 of them. I put over 360k on my '87 6.9 without going any deeper into the engine than a set or two of valve cover gaskets. Rebuilt the injection pump twice and put a few fuel pumps on it, random o-rings, etc. Not much in the power department, but a helluva lot easier to diagnose (and cheaper to fix) than my '95 and up Powerstrokes.

There's better choices out there to pull heavy trailers with, but as far as reliability I'd put them right up there with anything on the road. Plan to plug them in below freezing if you're in a cool climate, and make sure to use an additive to lube the injection pump and injectors.


----------

